# Programmas / Software >  Kaadas ir juusu domas par Liberty Basic?

## sharps

Kaadas ir juusu domas par Liberty Basic?

----------


## JDat

Vot neesmu saskāries. Teorijā: visi BASIC zināmā mērā ir līdzīgi. Ja vajag uz logiem, tad es parasti izmantoju VB6 (jā, jā vecais labai 6 nevis .NET). Uz Ubuntu darbinu Gambas... Pa laikam domāju par FreeBASIC, jo tas labi portējas un darbojas gan logos gan pingvīnā. Vēl var padomāt par XBASIC http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBasic

Globāli ņemot. Skatos uz bezmaksas programmatūru. Vienīgais zagtais izņēmums ir VB6. Ja būs laiks un iespēja, tad atbrīvošos no VB6, lai justos kā godīgs pilsonis.

----------


## Slowmo

Ar ko Tev VB.NET nepatīk? Tam arī bezmaksas Express Edition pieejams.

----------


## JDat

Nezinu. 2000 gadā nopirku grāmatu par VB6.
Neesmu mēģinājis .NET, bet ir aizdomas ka tas ir kaut kas smags un bloatware. Varbūt kļūdos. Pirmo iespaidu .NET savulaik sabojāja, kad taisīju windows update un vajadzēja pumpēt 20 MB .NET framework runtime. Tas arī ir TAS, kas mani tur pa gabalu no .NET

Pa cik programmeju tikai savam priekam nevis komerciālos nolūkos, tāpēc arī neskatos uz .NET. Lietoju to ko esmu apguvis jaunībā. Bez tam mājas dzīvo Ubuntu, attiecīgi lietoju Gambas. Kaut ko virtuālajā mašīna darbināt negribu... Tāds nu es esmu sliņķis.  :: 

Pa laikam prasās C cināšanas lai var kaut ko ņiprāku uzrakstīt. Bet tas tā, tālai nākotnei.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā .NET framework ir nepieciešams, lai programmas darbotos. Tāpat arī VB6 ir savs runtime. Nesalīdzināmi mazāks gan, bet ir.
Par bloatware negribētos piekrist. Jā, ir tas fameworks uz pāris simtiem megabaitu, bet vai tas traucē? Arī iespēju ir pāris simtu režu vairāk kā VB6. Tāpat aizvien vairāk programmatūras tiek rakstīta, izmantojot .NET, tāpēc tas famework būs nepieciešams jebkurā gadījumā. Un jaunākās Windows versijās (Vista, Win7) tas jau nāk standartā. Arī es savulaik pārgāju no VB6 uz VB.NET un nekādu problēmu. Atpakaļ vairs nekad.

----------


## sharps

Man ar Liberty Basic bijusi saskarshanaas tik universitaatee pirms gadiem 5-6. Nezinu kaa citaam valodaam, bet ar sho vareja pa tiesho piekljuut LPT, COM portiem nodefineejot tik attieciigo adresi uz kuras seezh attiecigais ports. Miinuss cik atminos bija tas ka vinjam nebija kompilators.
Kaada ir situaacija pashreiz nezinu varbuut ir kas jauns paraadiijies ar sho valodu. Taadeelj arii jautaaju vai kaadam ir bijusi saskarsme ar to.

----------


## Slowmo

Ar COM portiem .NET nav nekādu problēmu. Tur ir System.IO.Ports "namespace", kur realizētas ar porta kontrolēšanu saistītās metodes. Ar LPT programmēšanu gan nav bijusi darīšana.

----------


## sharps

Kaadu programmeeshanas valodu labaak apguut? Piemeeram ja kontrolieris sazinaas ar datoru un jaaizved informaacija kaadaa simpaatiskaa grafiskaa veidaa, kaa arii lai vadiitu doto kontrolieri no datora?
Ok Qbasic man nav svesh, LBasic ar ne, bet tie ir zinaamaa meeraa moraali novecojushi.

----------


## Delfins

Vislabāk C/C++ un tad ASM, kad apgūts pietiekami. Pilns internets ar paraugiem.
.NET vispār neiesaku (pat kā vidi PC daļai) - degradēs jebkuru koderi. PC grafisko var realizēt ar to pašu C++ (Winapi vai MSVS MFC, vai kādu open-source freimworku)

----------


## sharps

Ko sakat par devC++ vai tas ir tas pats C++?

----------


## Slowmo

Tas pats C++ vien ir. Nāk ar savu izstrādes vidi un kompilatoru.
Ja gribi mācīties C++, tad novelc MS Visual C++ Express un uz priekšu. Vizuālā studija tomēr daudz advancētāks rīks būs par dev C++ http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downlo ... Visual-CPP

----------


## sharps

Ieteikums foruma adminam. Buutu ljoti sveetiigi izveidot atsevishkju sadalju par programmeeshanu.

----------


## JDat

Sadaļa Programmas/Software neder šiem mērķiem?   ::

----------

